# Naxos Recommendations Please?



## Guest

Not meant to incite a riot - I'm really more interested in hearing from people about recommendations for good Naxos recordings. I'm particularly interested in Classical, Romantic, and late Romantic recordings, and was fishing for recommendations. I already have several of the Kodaly Quartet's recordings of Haydn's string quartets, as well as a few other Haydn recordings (Creation, Missa Cellensis) on Naxos. In addition, I have Leonard Slatkin's recording of Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony. Could anybody recommend other recordings in these genres on the Naxos label?

I have been reading good reviews about Tintner's recordings of Bruckner's symphonies, as well as recordings of Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies, and those have intrigued me. Can anyone speak to the quality of these? Or is there something else I should look into? 

Any recommendations are appreciated - and, alternatively, if anyone knows of any recordings that should be avoided, that would also be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hello, good doctor - allow me to get the ball rolling even though I'd be surprised if at least one person wouldn't counter with a different view:

Bruckner - in my opinion Tintner's cycle overall is one of the best there is and one of the jewels in Naxos' romantic crown. For individual releases I'd go for the earlier ones where there is a relative lack of competition compared to symphonies 5-9. Standouts for me are 00 (Tintner actually took great care over this symphony which Bruckner himself all but disowned), 1, 2 and 4. There is a fine recording of 0 as well, but this is twinned on a twofer with an 8 which although good nevertheless faces fearsome competition from many big guns. His 3 is also good but I wouldn't quite call it a first choice.

Naxos's release of Smetana's Ma Vlast is worth checking out - for me it was one of the pearls of their earlier output which had more of its fair share of substandard recordings.

Liszt's Rossini Transcriptions CD by Kemal Gekic is worth checking out.

Ditto Cherubini's Requiem/Marche Funebre and Hummel's Missa Solemnis/Te Deum.

Also, there are fine recordings of Walton and Barber's orchestral works if their styles aren't too modern for you.

This is only the tip of the iceberg but I hope this helps.


----------



## Aramis

I can repeat my recommendations from previous thread on Naxos - if you're interested in late/post romantic, you may get two volumes of Karłowicz's symphonic poems by Wit and to diffrent orchestras:



















You will both hear great Naxos CD and by the way familiarize yourself with another marvelous composer.

Also, if you're interested, I'm going to start new thread about Wit's Naxos cycle of Mahler symphonies on forthcoming days since I already got couple of CDs waiting to be heard and there I shall share my views on these recordings.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Incite a riot? I should think not!

Tintner's Bruckner is second to none - although the recordings are sometimes a little on the dry and close side. Make sure you also get the Johannes Wildner (a very underrated conductor) recordings of the two early versions of Bruckner 3.

Many of us have already waxed lyrical about the superb cycle of Haydn string quartets played by the Kodály Quartet. If you like string quartets, these recordings are indispensable and so keep on collecting.

There is a superb series of symphonies by Mozart's Swedish contemporary Joseph Martin Kraus. Fantastic music in idiomatic, well-recorded performances. Get all four volumes if you can.

Also get the Hummel series (chamber music, choral works, piano music) and the emerging series dedicated to Beethoven's companion/pupil Ferdinand Ries.

The Richard Strauss recordings by the Weimar Staatskapelle are astoundingly good - in fact, their _Alpensonie_ is the preferred choice of some critics. For late Romantic, also get the beautiful collections of Schoenberg's music - the one with his 6 Orchestral Songs for Soprano Op 8 is especially ravishing. Nothing at all scary here.

Marin Alsop's Brahms symphony cycle has won great accolades and you won't go too far wrong with those.

I am sure you will get plenty of other recommendations, so I wish you happy exploring!

By the way, if you are in the UK, Naxos Direct is a great place to get Naxos CDs with free delivery and (in my experience) next-day delivery. AND they've lot of super reductions at the moment for only £2.99 (on Naxos, Da Capo and Marco Polo CDs).


----------



## jurianbai

maybe the Maggini string quartet for UK composers series, like quartet by Ralph Vaughan WIlliams, Bax, Bliss, and Bridge.


----------



## Rangstrom

Just some of the excellent recordings that I've listened to recently:

Rode Violin Concerti
Ries Piano Concerti
Bax Symphonies/Lloyd-Jones
Vaughan-Williams Symphonies 1, 4/Daniel
Tyberg Symphony 3
Brahms, Schumann Piano Quintets/Jando, Kodaly
Beethoven Quintet/Fine Arts Quartet
Martinu Quartets 1 & 2

If you want to explore more modern works the Lutoslwaski, Penderecki, Szymanowski, Rawsthorne series are well worth trying. And, as will be noted often, the Tintner Bruckner cycle is monumental. Too bad he didn't live to record the Masses.


----------



## Ukko

The Naxos version of the Schnabel Beethoven cycle (transferred by Mark Obert-Thorn) is excellent. The Biret recordings of the Beethoven/Liszt symphonies are also excellent, the best things I have heard from her, but I don't remember if it's Naxos.

I didn't realize that the Kodaly SQ (the ensemble) is overrated, but going by this thread it apparently is.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Hello, good doctor - allow me to get the ball rolling even though I'd be surprised if at least one person wouldn't counter with a different view:
> 
> Bruckner - in my opinion Tintner's cycle overall is one of the best there is and one of the jewels in Naxos' romantic crown. For individual releases I'd go for the earlier ones where there is a relative lack of competition compared to symphonies 5-9. Standouts for me are 00 (Tintner actually took great care over this symphony which Bruckner himself all but disowned), 1, 2 and 4. There is a fine recording of 0 as well, but this is twinned on a twofer with an 8 which although good nevertheless faces fearsome competition from many big guns. His 3 is also good but I wouldn't quite call it a first choice.
> 
> Naxos's release of Smetana's Ma Vlast is worth checking out - for me it was one of the pearls of their earlier output which had more of its fair share of substandard recordings.
> 
> Liszt's Rossini Transcriptions CD by Kemal Gekic is worth checking out.
> 
> Ditto Cherubini's Requiem/Marche Funebre and Hummel's Missa Solemnis/Te Deum.
> 
> Also, there are fine recordings of Walton and Barber's orchestral works if their styles aren't too modern for you.
> 
> This is only the tip of the iceberg but I hope this helps.


Thanks for all the great recommendations so far. I was originally going to go with something familiar (and yet may), but I sampled some of the Barber recordings, and realized this was a composer I had not given enough attention to. I have only experienced his Adagio for Strings, and the quartet from whence it was derived. After listening to some samples on iTunes, I think my first purchase might be Alsop's recording of his Violin Concerto.

I'll sample a lot of these others, as well, as I get the time. Including some of these less known (at least to me) composers.


----------



## Aksel

The Naxos recordings of Tveitt's Hundrad hardingtonar is in my opinion unparalleled by other recordings. They are with the Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Bjarte Engeset.


----------



## Art Rock

Classical corner in my blog, all about Naxos beyond the most popular composers.

For the bigger names:
Haydn's string quartets indeed - I have them all.
Shostakovich string quartets - although not as good as the full price Borodin quartet, I like the Eder quartet versions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Their Howard Hanson and David Diamond recordings are great.

I've been happy with the Nashville Symphony's recordings of American composers. In fact, I'm happy with just about all the recordings of American composers that I've heard (Okay, I'm a little disappointed with Marin Alsop's take on John Adams' Short Ride).


----------



## Manxfeeder

DrMike said:


> I sampled some of the Barber recordings, and realized this was a composer I had not given enough attention to.


See what you think of his Knoxville 1915 also.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Read*

the thread:

Does Naxos really suck?

Then you'll be a bit more informed. I think some English composers...Often ignored by ignorants like me.

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

myaskovsky2002 said:


> the thread:
> 
> Does Naxos really suck?
> 
> Then you'll be a bit more informed. I think some English composers...Often ignored by ignorants like me.
> 
> Martin


I read your thread, and most of us almost certainly would have too. I didn't find it informative at all about the lack of quality of Naxos. This new thread about quality Naxos recordings however, I am sure would be far more informative than yours.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Hummel, chamber music, which can be read off the image below. Soloists include famous Baroque violinists Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti. Played on period instruments.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sons of J. S. Bach: *Johann Christian Bach* (youngest son, 1735 - 1782) and *Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach* (1732 - 1795). Concertos for fortepiano, played by The Music Collection, some common performers from the above Hummel CD.

Utterly civilised.


----------



## Ukko

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Hummel, chamber music, which can be read off the image below. Soloists include famous Baroque violinists Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti. Played on period instruments.


On Baroque period instruments? Could that be an anachronism?

:devil:


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sons of J. S. Bach: *Johann Christian Bach* (youngest son, 1735 - 1782) and *Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach* (1732 - 1795). Concertos for fortepiano, played by The Music Collection, some common performers from the above Hummel CD.
> 
> Utterly civilised.


Oooh, I've actually had some interest in Bach's offspring lately. I have some wonderful recordings of CPE Bach's works, and have wanted to listen to more. I am a fan of Simon Standage - I enjoy his recordings with Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert on Archiv.


----------



## Guest

myaskovsky2002 said:


> the thread:
> 
> Does Naxos really suck?
> 
> Then you'll be a bit more informed. I think some English composers...Often ignored by ignorants like me.
> 
> Martin


I participated in that thread. There were some good recommendations in there - but this isn't directly tied to that, other than it got me thinking more about Naxos. I have been reading reviews of Naxos recordings on another website, but it isn't very comprehensive, and I wanted to find out here from those in the know.

So far, my sampling of recommendations on here has been pleasantly revealing - Aramis' in particular - tone poems I've never considered, because I didn't know the composer. I probably wouldn't have even thought to sample them had he not recommended them.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Classical corner in my blog, all about Naxos beyond the most popular composers.
> 
> For the bigger names:
> Haydn's string quartets indeed - I have them all.
> Shostakovich string quartets - although not as good as the full price Borodin quartet, I like the Eder quartet versions.


I've been scanning through your blog - very interesting. I liked your comments about the Barber - Knoxville recording. I'll have to check that one out. I just ordered the Violin Concerto on Naxos, and can't wait to listen to it. I agree about the Adagio for Strings - while I enjoy the orchestrated version, I do prefer it in the context of the string quartet. Something about it - the tragedy in it, the heartbreaking beauty, is so much more intense in the more intimate setting of a string quartet. I have a recording by the Emerson String Quartet, along with some of Ives' works. I haven't yet warmed to Ives, but have always liked the Barber String Quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Has Hummel's Missa Solemnis been mentioned yet? He picks up where Haydn left off.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I gave the Hummel a thumbs-up earlier in the thread, Maxfeeder. Glad you like it as well - although I haven't read every thread I've never seen nor heard anyone else mention it until now.


----------



## Art Rock

Aramis said:


> I can repeat my recommendations from previous thread on Naxos - if you're interested in late/post romantic, you may get two volumes of Karłowicz's symphonic poems by Wit and to diffrent orchestras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will both hear great Naxos CD and by the way familiarize yourself with another marvelous composer.


Thanks for the recommendation on these in another thread. Volume 1 arrived yesterday and is playing right now. Marvellous music, a real discovery.


----------



## Romantic Geek

(and the other 3 volumes)


----------



## Art Rock

Another one that arrived yesterday. I bought this one because of the mention of the symphony 63 in the 150 best symphonies thread. Typical Hovhaness, beautiful without ever getting complicated. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Another one that arrived yesterday. I bought this one because of the mention of the symphony 63 in the 150 best symphonies thread. Typical Hovhaness, beautiful without ever getting complicated. Recommended.


I have one Hovhaness recording on Telarc - Gerard Schwarz conducting the 2nd, 50th, and 66th symphonies - the album is called Mysterious Mountains. A very nice recording. I keep meaning to get some more Hovhaness. I noticed that Schwarz also conducted the Guitar Concerto and the 60th symphony of Hovhaness on Naxos - I may have to look into that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeremy Summerly and his choir have released some very well done early music. This one is endorsed by Obrecht scholar Rob Wegman.


----------



## Geronimo

This one is great too:


----------



## World Violist

While everyone else is going on about Tintner's Bruckner (and it's great, no doubts there), I'll sneak in something a bit different. There's a Delius CD on Naxos conducted by Tintner, and it's seriously beautiful stuff. I haven't heard the whole thing yet, just the sound bits on the Naxos site, but the sound quality is wonderful and everything that comes out of the orchestra is simply luxurious.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I enjoyed Karlovicz.

Djencuje! (Pronounce Zhencuie)

Martin


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Hello, good doctor - allow me to get the ball rolling even though I'd be surprised if at least one person wouldn't counter with a different view:
> 
> Bruckner - in my opinion Tintner's cycle overall is one of the best there is and one of the jewels in Naxos' romantic crown. For individual releases I'd go for the earlier ones where there is a relative lack of competition compared to symphonies 5-9. Standouts for me are 00 (Tintner actually took great care over this symphony which Bruckner himself all but disowned), 1, 2 and 4. There is a fine recording of 0 as well, but this is twinned on a twofer with an 8 which although good nevertheless faces fearsome competition from many big guns. His 3 is also good but I wouldn't quite call it a first choice.
> 
> Naxos's release of Smetana's Ma Vlast is worth checking out - for me it was one of the pearls of their earlier output which had more of its fair share of substandard recordings.
> 
> Liszt's Rossini Transcriptions CD by Kemal Gekic is worth checking out.
> 
> Ditto Cherubini's Requiem/Marche Funebre and Hummel's Missa Solemnis/Te Deum.
> 
> *Also, there are fine recordings of Walton and Barber's orchestral works if their styles aren't too modern for you.*
> 
> This is only the tip of the iceberg but I hope this helps.


Thank you for this recommendation - as a result, over the weekend, I purchased the following:
























I've not made it through all of them enough yet to fully form an opinion, but after a cursory listen, thus far, the 2nd and 3rd Essays for Orchestra are proving to be my favorite in this group, with the Violin Concerto only slightly behind. Considering my only exposure to Barber before this was his string quartet and the derived Adagio for Strings, I am finding myself happily surprised by this composer (as well as these recordings by Alsop for Naxos).

Does anybody know of other recordings of the String Quartet of Barber? I only have the Emerson String Quartet version, and am looking for another for comparison.


----------



## Art Rock

I have this one (Tokyo string quartet) - I like it.


----------



## Romantic Geek

You will not regret Barber's Knoxville. It's an _incredible_ work.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As I think has been stated more than once, Naxos is good for not only providing budget options to the beginning classical music fan, but it also fills the void on a lot of music that isn't among the focus of the major full-price labels. I would probably not choose Naxos for most pieces involving a full Romantic-era orchestra (yet even then there are exceptions) but in some genre Naxos supplies quality recordings where almost no one else even thinks to tread. I find some of Naxos early music recordings quite good. Some favorites from recent purchases include:




























Weiss wrote some marvelous, delicate works for the lute.










This is one of my favorite discs of medieval music... and I say this as someone who frequently purchases the far more expensive discs by Jordi Savall on Alia Vox or other performers on labels such as Gloss and Zig-Zag Territories.



















Still a few more quality early music recordings.

********************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of the greatest things about Naxos is their commitment to living composers. Among some of the recordings by contemporary composers I particularly enjoyed, I would include:





































Personally, I find Bolcolm's Blake cycle to be a flawed yet brilliant achievement... one of the finest works I've heard by a living composer... and available for around $5 through secondary dealers for 3 discs!!!



















While there are now alternatives to Naxos for Rautavaara, I've yet to hear anything that makes Naxos recordings seem at all outdated.

***********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still more great recordings of living composers:










This Daniel Catan recording absolutely seduced me. I have since purchased his subsequent opera, _Florencia in the Amazon_ and am keeping an eye on his future endeavors. A must for anyone interested in contemporary opera... or lushly beautiful music. A further thumbs up for Naxos support of composers outside of the US or Western Europe.










Paloma is another composer that I purchased on a whim because of the price... and ended up falling in love with. His music is absolutely enthralling.










I have several discs of Corigliano's works... and also a number of other discs of Blcolm's music beyond his epic Blake cycle:



















Another fascinating discovery was Roberto Sierra, a Puerto-Rican composer whose mass merges Latin-American and even African elements into the traditional mass structure.










*****************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still more great discoveries by living composers:

Again, one of the values of Naxos is that the discs are often inexpensive enough that one is willing to just take a chance on an unknown composer... often with surprisingly pleasant results. I particularly like these:














































Of course, some of the contemporary composers are quite well-known... and should be more available... and still Naxos offers quality recordings. This 100th Birthday disc of Elliott Carter's music is a marvelous collection to begin to explore Elliott's work... and even comes with a DVD:










*************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Joseph Schwantner was another composer who I first came upon through Naxos, and have since sought out recordings of other works on other labels:










This recording of some of George Crumb's rather dark music is top notch:










As is this:










And of course the Wit recordings of Penderecki are unrivaled:



















There are even top quality recordings of Arvo Part...:










*********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Arvo Part brings me to another area of real strength with Naxos, that of Choral music. Naxos provides the interested music fan with inexpensive and top quality recordings of contemporary choral composers (including Part, Rutti, Whitbourn, Sierra, Penderecki, etc...):























































*********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Of course good recordings by Naxos are not limited to contemporary music. As has been repeatedly stated, the Kodaly Quartet recordings of Haydn's quartets are second to none:










The 2 volume set of Canteloube's _Chants d'Auvergne_ with the exquisite Véronique Gens is surely one of the best recordings of this work:










There are several discs of Takemitsu's music all of which are _de rigueur_:










And there are the Robert Craft recordings of Stravinsky which are among the finest... all highly rated:



















As others have also noted, there are some lovely recordings of English and American composers that are surely no less interesting than a slew of second-tier Russian composers like Glinka or Mayakovsky:










**************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I could go on and on. There are marvelous recordings of Hummel, Bax, Lennox Berkeley, Pachelbel, Charles Griffes, Marcel Dupre's organ works, Lully, Antonio Bazzini, Stamitz, Crusell, Krommer, Spohr... there's even a couple lovely discs for the holidays: Christams at Trinity (recorded in the Trinity Cathedral in NYC, and the 1751 version of Handel's Messiah which has been praised by any number of HIP aficionados.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for that mega-post. I have a fwe, but definitely want to try some of the others. You just made Amazon happy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A comprehensive endorsement of varied repertoire that quite rightly focuses on Naxos' numerous areas of strength. Well done and thanks, StL.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rawsthorne chamber music, cello concerto, violin concertos.


----------



## Rangstrom

Recent purchases that I've enjoyed:

Tishchenko: Symphony 7
Penderecki: Symphony 8
Casella: Scarlattiana


----------



## Art Rock

Very accessible (and fun) contemporary music:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> Very accessible (and fun) contemporary music:


I just noticed the Nashville Symphony put this out with our new conductor. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jurianbai

THAT's perhaps the best naxos album cover.


----------



## Guest

For Christmas, I added the following to my collection:


----------



## Art Rock

Ordered this one based on recommendations elsewhere in this site. An anachronism maybe (composed in 1943, one year before his death in Auschwitz), very Bruckner/Mahler influenced, but what a great symphony. The piano trio makes an interesting coupling.


----------



## drth15

*Naxos recordings*

Strauss,, Alpine Symphony, Wit. A fantastic performance.


----------



## Guest

Aramis said:


> I can repeat my recommendations from previous thread on Naxos - if you're interested in late/post romantic, you may get two volumes of Karłowicz's symphonic poems by Wit and to diffrent orchestras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will both hear great Naxos CD and by the way familiarize yourself with another marvelous composer.
> 
> Also, if you're interested, I'm going to start new thread about Wit's Naxos cycle of Mahler symphonies on forthcoming days since I already got couple of CDs waiting to be heard and there I shall share my views on these recordings.


I found volume 1 of this set at my local library and picked it up last night to give it a listen. I'll give my thoughts upon listening to it.


----------



## Aramis

DrMike said:


> I found volume 1 of this set at my local library and picked it up last night to give it a listen. I'll give my thoughts upon listening to it.


Here's the proper thread for you to do so:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10237-mieczys-aw-kar-owicz.html


----------



## Rangstrom

I just got vol 1 of the Karlowicz myself. I also picked up the Wildner recording of the Bruckner 9th to check out the later completed 4th movement. Has anyone heard this (or anther version)? 

I find the reconstructions a mixed bag: Turandot, Mahler 10, Elgar 3 work for me, but Schubert 7th, Beethoven 10 don't.


----------



## dmg

:trp:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rangstrom said:


> I just got vol 1 of the Karlowicz myself. I also picked up the Wildner recording of the Bruckner 9th to check out the later completed 4th movement. Has anyone heard this (or anther version)?


I have the Carragan version recorded by Yoav Talmi and this one. Personally, I think the Wildner recording is the most convincing of the completions I've heard so far (though I think a new one has popped up since, though not recorded commercially).

Naturlat Journal, Vol. 2, No. 4 had an article which compared completed finales. See if you can load this page. The article is on page 11. (There's also an article on Mahler's 10th.)

http://www.chicago-mahlerites.org/Naturlaut040301.pdf


----------



## Rangstrom

Manxfeeder, thank you for the link. Interesting stuff.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Sensemaya*

One of the master pieces of the XXth century...by a Mexican guy unknown in North America.

Sensemaya or how to kill a snake:






it is a programmatic work following the poem written by the Cuban poet Nicolas Guillén.

PLEASE LISTEN TO IT!!!!! AND GIVE ME SOME NEWS.

Martin

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Revueltas-Orc...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1294363650&sr=1-1


----------



## Ralfy

Please go to the Naxos website at http://www.naxos.com and you will find a PDF copy of their catalog (linked in the "What's New" section in the right side bar). They've indicated the various awards and ratings given to their offerings. This can help you decide which recordings to obtain.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*an excellent version, a little price*

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Trista...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1294527016&sr=1-1

Kirsten Flagstad.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Normally, I'm not a Naxos fan, but I bought this (for my mom, but I enjoy it too) because it was Serebrier. It was very worth it


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Who is William Schuman? Was he American?


Martin


----------



## peteAllen

qobuz.com are currently offering 30% off - some good prices!

This thread has been very useful, thank you

My recommendation is the beautiful recording of Bruckner's string music. One of my favourite albums









As for the Haydn string quartets by the Kodaly Quartet, I would definitely NOT RECOMMEND these recordings. The simple reason is that their intonation is quite appalling - if you're sensitive to this kind of thing then AVOID!


----------



## Merl

A couple that spring to mind (that I own). The Crusell and Brahms discs are absolutely top-notch. Superb discs.


----------



## apricissimus

I have a lot of Naxos CD's because you used to be able to get them new at Tower Records for like four bucks. Can't beat that. Since then Naxos has gained some cachet and prices have gone up accordingly.


----------



## Pugg

The Naxos Sibelius series is exceptional, worth having.


----------



## Montarsolo

An absolute must at Naxos are the recordings of Georges Onslow's string quintets. Onslow composed large numbers of string quartets and string quintets, which brought him great fame throughout Europe and aroused the admiration of Beethoven and Schubert. Onslow was esteemed by critics of his time, but his reputation declined swiftly after his death. It has only been revived in recent years.

Naxos is recording all the 32 quintets. Four volumes have now been released. The music is beautiful, played with great enthusiasm and the recording quality is excellent. I really like the fronts.


----------



## Merl

There's another excellent Naxos thread that many have contributed to over the years with praise and a whole load of suggestions.

It's hyperlinked here.
_
* Btw, great call on the Onslow quintets, Montarsolo. _


----------



## hoodjem

Guest said:


> I have been reading good reviews about Tintner's recordings of Bruckner's symphonies, as well as recordings of Liszt's transcriptions of Beethoven's symphonies, and those have intrigued me. Can anyone speak to the quality of these? Or is there something else I should look into?
> 
> Any recommendations are appreciated - and, alternatively, if anyone knows of any recordings that should be avoided, that would also be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


A big second on the Tintner Bruckner recordings! Also, the Sibelius symphonies set by Pietari Inkinen and the NZSO is very good.

Also, check out any Naxos recordings done by Tim Handley. He is a terrifically good recording engineer.


----------



## feierlich

Antoni Wit's Szymanowski and Messiaen, Zagrosek and Zweden's ring cycle, Robert Craft's Schoenberg/Berg/Webern and Stravinsky, and all the Jenő Jandó stuff


----------

